# Chevrolet Orlando Debuts To Adoring Europeans And Canadians [Paris 2010]



## cruze4me (Oct 8, 2010)

what does this have to do with the chevy cruze? I mean i get that its the "stablemate" but they are very very different, and this isn't even coming out in the USA


----------

